# 1998 Kioti LK3054 4WD won't go into gear



## rcowartbuilds

1998 Kioti LK3054 4WD won't go into gear. I've made the adjustments to the clutch pedal as outlined on page 43 of the owners manual. Still not moving. Any help on fixing problem would be great. THANKS


----------



## Packmule1

I also tried to make adjustments based on the Owners Manual page 43 instructions. It was easy to open the inspection window on the RH side, but the instructions are not clear where to measure the 0.093 - 0.12 gap. The instructions says :Gap too narrow - shorten rod; Gap too wide lengthen rod. Do not attempt by sight, use feeler guage". 

Any help on where to make the measurement and why the tractor will not move after adjusting the linkage is appreciated.


----------



## rcowartbuilds

Packmule1, take a look at the thread under the DYI forum, I had my tractor moving, made a few passes around the back and could tell problem was recurring. By the time I got back up to the middle of the yard, tractor would not go. I think the small amount of oil I find on the clutch plate must be the problem.


----------

